# Hedgecoe Macro Project II Multiple Elements



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2016)

Goal is to find additional element within the macro subject, thus creating interest and enhance composition. This project, the user was to explore their macro subject with a different thought process in terms of composition and explore creative thinking. The challenge was to study the main subject through viewfinder and search for an additional element. If I am successful, someone should notice it. Please tell me if you see more than one subject and what it is. Obviously the flower is the main subject (element) but there is another one. Please feel free to C & C as well.  Thanking @Derrel again for suggesting these wonderful, instructional books. 

Nikon Coolpix P7100, Tripod, manual mode with built in flash 1/16 power, center weight metering, AF-S macro focus mode, f/7.1,  4.000s, ISO 100, manual white balance. 76.7mm (35mm equivalent: 360mm).


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2016)

Could be an eyeball I guess.  Like a dragon's eye.


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2016)

What do I win?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I see the secondary subject, but do not want to spoil it; after I saw Designer's comment, I looked for the dragon's eye, but thought more of a lizzard's eye. But I kept looking, and I do see another thing that could be construed to be "a subject".


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2016)

I also took the time this afternoon to edit in black & white. This is the 2nd photo out of 3. I took 6 photo's with a macro lens using a film camera but this is NOT one of them.

The reason I am posting this is my love for film as I have purposely made exposures on both analog and digital to end an internal argument and use for comparison. I dialed in and wrote a script for a Gimp film plugin for the Kodak Kodalith Ortho 3 film, it is buggy but it did the trick for today. My inspiration comes from @timor and his interest in something he seen in one of my posts, his subtle direction is of great value to me. My goal is to compare the two after developing the film in order to standardize the tools I have in my possession.

35mm Film 1981 Kodak Kodalith Ortho BW for Your 35mm SLR Camera | eBay


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2016)

Derrel said:


> I think I see the secondary subject, but do not want to spoil it; after I saw Designer's comment, I looked for the dragon's eye, but thought more of a lizzard's eye. But I kept looking, and I do see another thing that could be construed to be "a subject".



You are good man...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2016)

The black and white rendering of this shot is very interesting, especially relating to the way in which the dark, black shadow areas surrounding the central petals create a much more three-dimensional, more-sculpted feeling to the flower. The B&W rendering also has a big effect on the outer leaves, and the B&W causes the texture to be revealed more clearly, and the petals look sort of like elephant skin.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2016)

Designer said:


> Could be an eyeball I guess.  Like a dragon's eye.


You nailed it. If you except pay pal, send me the link via PM.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2016)

Derrel said:


> The black and white rendering of this shot is very interesting, especially relating to the way in which the dark, black shadow areas surrounding the central petals create a much more three-dimensional, more-sculpted feeling to the flower. The B&W rendering also has a big effect on the outer leaves, and the B&W causes the texture to be revealed more clearly, and the petals look sort of like elephant skin.



Yes it is Derrel. Your precise recommendation to expand my knowledge on the art of photography from an analog direction has expedited my personal learning curve. On top of all that, you take the time to answer my questions in direct, to the point, solutions. It may take me some time to figure out what your pointing out to me but eventually I get it. Thank you.


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 14, 2016)

I can see waves.


----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2016)

The black and white image REALLY works best for this. When set to black and white the colour removes the distraction that its a flower; suddenly whilst it certainly looks like petals the middle area starts to become a mysterious cave forever getting deeper.


----------

